# Auwaldzecken



## honeybee (12. März 2016)

Nachdem es mich heute fürchterlich juckte und es brannte, schaute ich mal nach.

Mein Blick war etwa so |bigeyes .... so ein riesiges Viehcht. Heute früh saß es definitiv noch nicht an dieser Stelle.
Anhand der Größe und der auffälligen Musterung ist mir gleich die Auwaldzecke eingefallen. Fix Fotos verglichen....Bingo

Da saß also eine Auwaldzecke an meinem Körper und machte ein Picknick. Da ich schon viel gelesen haben über diese netten Tierchen, habe ich sie vorsichtshalber im Krankenhaus entfernen lassen. Die waren aufgrund der Größe sehr überrascht... 
Krankenhaus deshalb, sollte was nachkommen, ist alles dokumentiert....

Ich habe sie mit nach Hause genommen und nun wohnt "Zeckilein" in einem Glas, die ich sie gerne einschicken möchte.

Also seid "gewarnt", die Saison ist eröffnet

Das ist sie...


----------



## Professor Tinca (12. März 2016)

*AW: Auwaldzecken*

Danke für die Warnung.#6

Ein widerliches Viehzeug aber auch.....|bigeyes|scardie:


----------



## .Sebastian. (12. März 2016)

*AW: Auwaldzecken*

Borrelienschnelltest liegt schon bereit... danke für den Hinweis


----------



## Bobster (12. März 2016)

*AW: Auwaldzecken*

Geht das denn jetzt schon los
 oder hat es letzte Saison gar nicht aufgehört 
 'kanns gar nicht erwarten |gr:


----------



## warenandi (12. März 2016)

*AW: Auwaldzecken*



Aalredl schrieb:


> Borrelienschnelltest liegt schon bereit...



??? Was soll das sein? Kenne ich nicht. Sowas soll mal kommen. 
Die Test's, die es gibt, sind nicht Aussagekräftig genug. Eine frische aktive Borreliose kann momentan noch nicht nachgewiesen werden. 
Leider erst frühestens nach etwa 6 Wochen nach dem Biss, sagt man, kann man die Antikörper im Blut nachweisen. Doch da ist es leider schon zu spät.
Ich habe es durchgemacht, mache es immer noch. Geht nicht mehr weg. Zweimal innerhalb von 10 Monaten bin ich mit dem Erreger in Kontakt gekommen.
Also, aufpassen und am besten ein gutes Zeckenschutzmittel benutzen.
Damit ist nicht rumzuspaßen!...|gr:


----------



## PirschHirsch (12. März 2016)

*AW: Auwaldzecken*

Bah, die Dinger sehen ja noch mal viel widerlicher aus als normale Zecken (die ja auch nicht grade Schönheiten sind).

Fällt irgendwie von Farbe und optischer Aggro-Anmutung her in die metaphorische Allgemein-Ungeziefer-Unbehagens-Kategorie "abartige Neuguinea-Riesentigermücke, deren Larven sich langanhaltend sowie massiv gewebezerstörend unter der Haut von Großsäugern entwickeln"

--> könnte also auch vom ersten Eindruck her heimlich einige Inseln im Pazifik unsicher machen und dort standardmäßig auf alles Warmblütige lauern, um es durch Angedeihenlassen einer parasitären Lebensweise gemütlich zugrunde zu richten.

Endemisch bedingte Abzapfung par excellence - lähmender Fieberwahn durch Spinnentiere (die sich über diesen Wahn freuen, da er sie durch Begleitparalyse schneller ans begehrte Fressili kommen lässt).

Zu schnell darf die Abzapfung dann aber auch nicht vonstatten gehen, da das endemische Gekrabbel bei länger ausbleibendem Nachschub sonst zu schnell aussterben würde - das wäre anti-evolutionär, sowas macht die Natur prinzipiell nicht.

Insofern implantierte sie den volumendehnbaren Flachpanzlern eine automatisch/genetisch begrenzte Maximalsaugmenge pro Woche

*-->* streng individuell pro Vieh bemessen und weder einzeln noch gesammelt an Nachbarkolonien verkaufbar - also nicht wie im Rahmen des weltweiten Abgasmengenhandels *<---
*
sowie die Fähigkeit, Zehntausende von Kilometern entfernt neue Beutegründe in anderen Klimazonen sensorisch zu erschnüffeln (okkulte Nutzung des Jetstreams zur Molekülortung - ein Instinkt, der sonnensystemweit seinesgleichen sucht).

In Verbindung mit subventionierten Fernreisen braucht man sich da nicht zu wundern, dass das Grauen des Dschungels nunmehr auch in unseren Breiten den allgemeinen Aderlass eintrompeten und dann antreten will.

In Verbindung mit der größeren Wärme durch den Klimawandel werden wir ohnehin irgendwann todsicher von scharfmandibligen, hochgiftigen und bei Bedarf auch mal kannibalisch veranlagten 40-cm-Tausendfüßlern heimgesucht

--> das Gärtlein der kommenden Paral-yse ist bereits trefflich (vor-)bestellt. Wer genau hinhört, vernimmt bereits heute das raschelnde Chitinkratzen an nächtlicher Tapete.

Die emotionslosen vielbeinigen Fressroboter aus starkschwülen Regionen werden kommen und alles verpuppen. Dengelt den Muggenbatscher, denn er wird nötig sein.


----------



## Jose (12. März 2016)

*AW: Auwaldzecken*

danke für den philosophischen ausblick auf das ende der welt...

DANKE an die TE, bin ich doch neugierig geworden und dann in der recherche festgestellt, dass eines meiner reviere (niederkassel) jetzt auch schon gefahrengebiet ist.
und dabei hat die so einen netten namen "Auwald..."

habs im kopf als auaauazeck


gute meldung #6


----------



## relgna01 (12. März 2016)

*AW: Auwaldzecken*

Auf jeden Fall ist es immer richtig zu einem Arzt zu gehen
Ich hatte kürzlich eine Gesichtlämung und vor ca. 4-5 Jahren 6 Zeckenbisse darauf hin hat man mir dann Nervenwasser genommen aber das war gut.
Nach 14 Tage KKH und insgesamt 6 Wochen war die Läming auch wieder weg.
Solche und nich viel schkimmere Sachen können von Zecken kommen.


----------



## PirschHirsch (12. März 2016)

*AW: Auwaldzecken*



> danke für den philosophischen ausblick auf das ende der welt...


  Bitte, gern geschehen! Die Endzeit quetscht sich mühelos durch eine staubige Bücherregalritze.


----------



## Taxidermist (12. März 2016)

*AW: Auwaldzecken*

Eingeschleppt von beknackten Hundemamis, denen es nicht reichte, dass auch bei uns die Tierheime voll sind !

Jürgen


----------



## Bobster (12. März 2016)

*AW: Auwaldzecken*



Taxidermist schrieb:


> Eingeschleppt von beknackten Hundemamis, denen es nicht reichte, dass auch bei uns die Tierheime voll sind !
> Jürgen


 
 Die sind dann ja nochmal ne Nummer schlimmer.....|evil:


----------



## honeybee (12. März 2016)

*AW: Auwaldzecken*

Also ich bin selber Anfang der 2000er Aufmerksam geworden auf diese Zeckenart, nachdem man eindringlich die Hundebesitzer im Berliner Raum warnte.

Ich selber bin für Zecken sehr attraktiv....sammelte ich 2014 gute 20 Tiere und 2015 rund 15 Tiere am eigenen Körper.

Bei meinem Zeckilein handelt es sich um ein männliches Tier und ich werde es nach Kassel einschicken zu Dr.Naucke. 

Auwaldzecken sind schon bei knapp über 0°C aktiv



> Hallo Jana xxx,
> 
> ... herzlichen Glückwunsch. Sie sehen, dass Dermacentor, anders als der Holzbock, auch bei kalter Temperatur aktiv ist. Es ist ein Männchen. Anders als bei anderen Zeckenarten saugen die Männchen von D. reticulatus mehrfach kleine Mengen an Blut. Seit wenigen Jahren haben diese auch den Menschen als Blutspender entdeckt. Hatte er bereits und definitiv zugestochen ? _(hatte er)_
> 
> ...


----------



## PirschHirsch (13. März 2016)

*AW: Auwaldzecken*

Echt mies, dass die schon zur Winterzeit im 0 °C aktiv werden - normalerweise hat man ja jetzt noch Ruhe vor normalen Zecken.


----------



## .Sebastian. (13. März 2016)

*AW: Auwaldzecken*



warenandi schrieb:


> ??? Was soll das sein? Kenne ich nicht. Sowas soll mal kommen.
> Die Test's, die es gibt, sind nicht Aussagekräftig genug. Eine frische aktive Borreliose kann momentan noch nicht nachgewiesen werden.
> Leider erst frühestens nach etwa 6 Wochen nach dem Biss, sagt man, kann man die Antikörper im Blut nachweisen. Doch da ist es leider schon zu spät.
> Ich habe es durchgemacht, mache es immer noch. Geht nicht mehr weg. Zweimal innerhalb von 10 Monaten bin ich mit dem Erreger in Kontakt gekommen.
> ...



Nicht für mich sondern für die Zecke die mich beißt.


----------



## hirschkaefer (13. März 2016)

*AW: Auwaldzecken*

Bei mir sind vor Jahren auch Borreliose-Antikörper im Blut nachgewiesen worden. Dabei blieb es zum Glück aber auch. Ich hab auch immer das Gefühl die Biester haben mich zum fressen gern.... #d


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 77693 (13. März 2016)

*AW: Auwaldzecken*

Damit ist wirklich nicht zu spaßen... Sauviecher....

Borellienantikörper bedeuten nur, das das Immunsystem sich gegen Borellien gewehrt hat. Die Borellien können sich irgendwo im Körper versteckt haben, das macht es so problematisch. Bei mir hat es 10 Jahre gedauert bis die dann schließlich aktiv wurden. Und das Ergebnis sind nun drei Jahre mit unterschiedlichsten Organ und Nervenschäden. Gleichgewichtsnerven komplett ausgefallen, Nieren die nicht mehr richtig arbeiten und Neurologische Aussetzer in Armen und Beinen. 9 Wochen KH Neurologie, 8 Wochen Tagesklinik, und gerade am 16.2. beendet, 9 Wochen Reha mit Physiotherapie. 

Bei mir wurde auch bei der Lumbalpunktion (Nervenwasser aus dem Rückenmark) keine Borellien gefunden, trotzdem haben die Viecher Nerven zerstört.

Du kannst Borellien nur durch Antibiotika bekämpfen, leider gibt es mittlerweile soviele resistente Bakterien die eben nicht mehr auf die Antibiotika reagieren. Und dann kannst du dich jederzeit wieder neu anstecken. Mit jedem Biss oder besser Stich, besteht die Gefahr sich wieder neu zu infizieren.

Da sind wir Angler schon recht hoch gefährdet. Also mein Rat, regelmäßig auf aktive Borellien testen lassen. Nur Antikörper reicht da nicht. Ein Tip für die Leute aus NRW oder nähe Ruhrgebiet, es gibt in der Uniklinik Essen eine kostenlose Borellien Sprechstunde. Mit vielen Tips und Ratschlägen. Aber wenn erstmal was kaputt ist, können auch die besten Ärzte nicht mehr helfen. Mit meinen Einschränkungen muss ich nun dauerhaft leben. Bin seit dem Januar 2015 arbeitsunfähig und hab natürlich zwischenzeitlich meinen Job verloren.

Nehmt das also nicht auf die leichte Schulter.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 77693 (13. März 2016)

*AW: Auwaldzecken*

Ich wollte noch einen Rat nachschieben.

Da die Viecher in der Regel auf den Enden von Gräsern und Büschen sitzen, krabbeln diese recht häufig über die Hosenbeine in Richtung Fleisch. Also erste Maßnahme sind Socken über die Hosenbeine ziehen und Stiefel darüber tragen. An den Ärmeln, fest anliegende Hemden oder Bündchen tragen.
Dann weiss man heute, das Zecken erstmal ein paar Stunden auf dem Körper rumwandern bevor die dann die Stelle gefunden haben wo sie sich festsaugen. Nach dem Stich saugen die Blut, und erst nach einigen Stunden können dann die Borellien aus dem Darm der Zecke in unser Blut wandern. Man hat also die Chance eine Borellieninfektion zu vermeiden. Grundsätzlich nach dem Angeln, oder dem Ausflug in die Wälder und Felder, zuhause angekommen, duschen. Lange und ausgiebig. Damit spült ihr die Zecken weg, die sich noch nicht festgesaugt haben. Wenn ihr die Möglichkeit habt, nach angesaugten Zecken absuchen. Beliebte Stellen, Leistengegend, Pofalte, hinter den Ohren aber auch Axelhöhle, Schienenbeine und Rücken. Dabei braucht ihr Hilfe.
Und wenn die Zecke gefunden ist, dann muss diese professionell entfernt werden. Die ganzen alten Hausmittel sind Quatsch. Sobald die Zecke irgendwie zerquetscht, erstickt, oder sonstwie gestresst wird, erbricht oder drückt sie den Darminhalt aus. Und schon sind die Borellien in eurem Blut.

Leider werden Borellien auch durch Mücken, Flöhe oder Wanzen übertragen. 

Lest die einschlägigen Seiten im Netz und schützt Euch.


----------



## PirschHirsch (13. März 2016)

*AW: Auwaldzecken*

Öhhhhhhhh, das ist ja mal echt richtig übel da bei Dir!

Würde Dir sehr gerne gute Besserung wünschen, aber dazu scheint es offenbar leider zu spät zu sein 

Hoffentlich geht's dann in Zukunft wenigstens wieder einigermaßen! Ich drücke die Daumen!


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 77693 (13. März 2016)

*AW: Auwaldzecken*

Danke dir. Ja, wenn man die Biester erstmal im Körper hat, kann es echt fies werden. Wie heisst es so schön, man muss lernen damit zu leben. 

Aber so Dinge wie Motorradfahren, Nachtangeln oder Segeln geht halt nicht mehr. Hab früher gerne mit der Spinnangel Strecke gemacht, oder Dropshot an der Spundwand am DEK.

Immer wieder im Wasser gelandet, Tackle versenkt u.s.w. Also nur noch Ansitz und langsam zum Matchangler entwickelt.

Deshalb möchte ich Euch warnen und dazu aufrufen mit Zeckenbissen nicht leichtfertig umzugehen. Da kann auch Jahre später noch was nachkommen.


----------



## PirschHirsch (13. März 2016)

*AW: Auwaldzecken*

Ja, Mann - Hut ab vor Dir, dass Du das Angeln nicht ganz aufgehört hast und trotz Zwangsbeschränkung auf eine Angelart bei der Stange geblieben bist, obwohl Du auf die anderen Möglichkeiten verzichten musst.

Das zeugt IMO von echter Angelleidenschaft #6#6

Ich wünsche Dir, dass Dir das Matchangeln auch weiterhin Spaß machen wird.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 77693 (13. März 2016)

*AW: Auwaldzecken*

Hehehe, war natürlich auch eine Begründung für neue Investitionen.... Und was macht mehr Spass als tolle Ruten, Rollen u.s.w. zu kaufen. Ich hab das jetzt seit Mitte 2012 und wollte das jetzt hier nicht als rumjammern nutzen, sondern eher als Warnung an alle Petrijünger: Es ist gefährlicher geworden, die Anzahl an Zecken die auch Borellien oder FSME tragen ist stark gestiegen. Dazu kommen durch den Klimawandel Erreger die wir bisher in Deutschland nicht kannten, Tigermücken, Mittelmeerkrankheiten,  u.s.w. 

Deshalb war das hier mal die Möglichkeit Warnungen auszusprechen und kleinere Tips zu geben. In der Hoffnung, dass es viele lesen.

Und wenn mal jemand mit Angel in der Hand an Euch vorbeitreibt, wisst ihr nun, dass muss nicht immer an der Bierdose in der anderen Hand liegen:q:q:q|wavey:|wavey:


----------



## PirschHirsch (13. März 2016)

*AW: Auwaldzecken*

Und hast Dir offenbar auch noch Humor bewahrt #6

Finde ich super, Deine Beiträge zu diesem Thema hier.

Die sind ja auch keinesfalls als Angstmache zu verstehen - sondern geben ja auch sachliche Tipps, wie sich das Risiko senken lässt.

Paranoid soll man ja schließlich auch nicht werden. Aber auf ein paar wichtige Maßnahmen kann man da schon achten.

100 % Sicherheit gibt es sowieso nie - aber man kann das Risiko halt schon deutlich senken durch entsprechende Kleidung usw.

Insofern finde ich es sehr gut, dass hier auch ganz konkrete, aber nicht überdrehte Schutzmaßnahmen vorgestellt werden.

Wer z. B. viel im Gebüsch angelt oder oft durch hohe Wiesen etc. läuft, sollte da halt schon ein paar Dinge beachten.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 77693 (13. März 2016)

*AW: Auwaldzecken*

Prophylaxe:

*Alle Mückenmittel sind bei Zecken  nur eingeschränkt wirksam. Es gibt keine Mittel auf dem Markt, die  speziell gegen Zecken schützen!*
*Zecken: verfügbare Abwehrmittel*

Ganz, ganz grob kann man die Mittel zum Auftragen auf Haut und Kleidung wie folgt unterscheiden:


„Pflanzlich, natürlich“, auf Basis von *ätherischen Ölen, wie z.B. Zitronella, Eukalyptusöl.*
„Chemie = synthetisch“, z.B. unter den Kürzeln *DEET, Icaridin.*
nur für die Kleidung: *Pyrethroide, z.B. Permethrin, Bifendrin*
Die  Wirkungsweise dieser Mittel, mit Ausnahme der Pyrethoide,  besteht  darin, einen Duftmantel um den Wirt zu erzeugen. Was dann genau die  Zecken abhält, ob der Eigengeruch des Mittels oder die reduzierte  Wahrnehmung des Wirtsgeruchs, ist nicht bekannt.
Völlig anders geartete Mittel sind die Pyrethoide wie z.B. *Permethrin*,  ein Insektizid, mit dem Kleidung imprägniert wird. Bei Zecken  verursacht dieses Mittel „heisse Füße“ (Zitat: ProVerde), was zur Folge  hat, dass sie sich direkt nachdem sie vom zukünftigen Wirt von ihrem  Lauerplatz abgestreift wurde wieder zu Boden fallen lässt. Der  Internetauftritt von ProVerde beinhaltet auch ein informatives Video zur  Wirkungsweise von derartigen  Permethinimprägnierungen.

http://www.outdoor-professionell.de/zeckenschutz-menschen-risiko-prophylaxe-vorsorge/

Ich hoffe die Links sind hier OK?


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 77693 (13. März 2016)

*AW: Auwaldzecken*

Ich hatte das außerordentliche Glück, dass meine erste Ärztin (sehr jung,ca. 30 Jahre) mit einem Angler verheiratet ist. Daher kamen dann nach Rücksprache mit ihrem Mann immer Vorschläge, was ich denn angeltechnisch versuchen sollte. 

Kurios, oder.... Mir hats geholfen, sonst wäre ich heute nicht mehr am Wasser unterwegs....:k


----------



## PirschHirsch (13. März 2016)

*AW: Auwaldzecken*

Wow, was ein sachlicher und informativer "Live"-Überblick über das Thema "Gefahren durch Zecken".

Und das wie gesagt völlig ohne Angstmache.

Ist dank arjey IMO jetzt schon oben anpinnenswert.


----------



## Lajos1 (14. März 2016)

*AW: Auwaldzecken*

Hallo,

wiegt euch im zeitigen Frühjahr nicht zu sehr in Sicherheit. ich habe bereits vor 2 Wochen, also Ende Februar, die ersten Zecken von einer meiner Katzen entfernt. Allgemein habe ich beobachtet (die letzten zwanzig Jahre), nach den ersten zwei halbwegs schönen Frühlingstagen im März sind sie da. Mich erwischen (stechen) im Jahr trotz diverser Vorsichtsmaßnahmen so 5-6 Zecken (Rekord 12, im schwächsten Jahr waren es noch 2), gegen FSME bin ich geimpft und gegen die Borreliose hilft das relativ schnelle Entfernen.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 77693 (14. März 2016)

*AW: Auwaldzecken*

Hier noch der Link für die, die es erwischt hat:

https://www.uk-essen.de/mikrobiologie/forschung-diagnostik/diagnostik/sprechstunden/


----------



## kati48268 (14. März 2016)

*AW: Auwaldzecken*

Ist es nicht komisch, dass Zecken Menschen nicht gleichmässig befallen?

Im ganzen Leben hatte ich erst eine; und das war nicht beim Angeln, sondern nach dem Pinkeln im Gebüsch auf einem Schützenfest.
Ich kann auch mit kurzer Hose durchs hohe Gras latschen; 0 Zecken.
Ist mein Kümpel Jörg dabei, hat der jedes Mal locker 5-10.

Ich meine, Mücken orientieren sich am Geruch, wenn sie Opfer anfliegen (& da bin ich durchaus dabei), aber ein "Lauer"jäger wie so 'ne schäbige Zecke, die sich einfach fallen/mitschlören lässt...


----------



## Jose (14. März 2016)

*AW: Auwaldzecken*

oooch nee, kati, angeber gezeckter...

kurze hose  no -zeck?!

aber dödel raus und dann zeck, wo doch alle wissen, dass die zecken von unten hochkriechen.

rspekt alter. das muss man erst mal können bzw. haben :m :m :m


----------



## exstralsunder (14. März 2016)

*AW: Auwaldzecken*



arjey schrieb:


> Damit ist wirklich nicht zu spaßen... Sauviecher....
> 
> Borellienantikörper bedeuten nur, das das Immunsystem sich gegen Borellien gewehrt hat. Die Borellien können sich irgendwo im Körper versteckt haben, das macht es so problematisch. Bei mir hat es 10 Jahre gedauert bis die dann schließlich aktiv wurden. Und das Ergebnis sind nun drei Jahre mit unterschiedlichsten Organ und Nervenschäden. Gleichgewichtsnerven komplett ausgefallen, Nieren die nicht mehr richtig arbeiten und Neurologische Aussetzer in Armen und Beinen. 9 Wochen KH Neurologie, 8 Wochen Tagesklinik, und gerade am 16.2. beendet, 9 Wochen Reha mit Physiotherapie.
> 
> ...



Hey das kommt mir irgendwie bekannt vor.
Zecken waren für mich früher allenfalls kleine Krabbelkäfer die dich mal zwicken. Bei mir hats 7 Jahre gedauert, bis mich mein Zeckenbiss eingeholt hat. Ich saß da noch nicht mal im Wald oder so: nein unterhalb des Rügendamms in Stralsund. Habe das Viech abgezogen - ins Wasser geschnippt und gut wars eigentlich für mich. Keine Entzündung, kein roter Ring oder ähnliches. Denkste aber auch nur. Nach privaten Problemen brach der ganze Kram aus. Weil Borreliose allein langweilig ist, nahm ich auch gleich die Hirnhautentzündung mit. Was folgte, war ein halbes Jahr Intensivstation gefolgt von halbseitiger Lähmung. Der Professor welcher mich in Dresden an der Uniklinik behandelte, meinte; er hätte nach dem Schadensbild wenigstens einen sabbernden Patienten erwartet, welcher im Rollstuhl sitzt. Hab dann 2 Kuren und Jahrelange Reha hinter mich gebracht. Heute funktioniert so alles halbwegs wieder. Gut, die Arme kann ich immer noch nicht über Schulterhöhe heben und ich habe immer noch zu viel Gewicht auf den Rippen, da ich mich nicht so bewegen kann wie ich möchte. Beim laufen oder Fahrrad fahren schmerzen sofort die Schultergelenke, da diese durch die Bewegungseinschränkung verkapselt wurden. Aber  hey- ich lebe. Andere hats viel schlimmer getroffen. Da ist das Hirn allenfalls noch Brei. Die sitzen im günstigen Fall im Rollstuhl oder sind bereits unter der Erde. 
Ich möchte jetzt auch keine Panik verbreiten.
Meine mal irgendwo gelesen zu haben, dass nur jede 100.000 Zecke die Erreger in sich hat. Selbst wenn man gebissen wird, heißt es noch lange nicht, dass man Borreliose und /oder FSME bekommt. Ist quasi wie Lotto spielen...wobei mir ein Gewinn lieber gewesen wäre.


----------



## Rosi (14. März 2016)

*AW: Auwaldzecken*

Mensch Jana, du machst Sachen! Hoffentlich geht das so durch. Weil es blos ein Männchen war. Die saugen nur schlückchenweise und werden nicht mal größer dabei. 
Eh die Borrelien im Zeckendarm munter werden, soll es ein Weilchen dauern. Blos was die Auwaldzecke noch so alles überträgt, weiß man nicht genau. Hasenpest, Mittelmeerfleckfieber, Babesiose (nur wenn man keine Milz mehr hat?) Behalte es immer im Hinterkopf, ein normalo Hausarzt wird solche Erkrankungen vielleicht nicht gleich erkennen. Und ich wünsche dir, daß es ein sauberes Exemplar war, ohne Untermieter.


----------



## honeybee (15. März 2016)

*AW: Auwaldzecken*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Ist es nicht komisch, dass Zecken Menschen nicht gleichmässig befallen?



Ja, irgendwie ist es seltsam....ich scheine diese Tiere auch magisch anzuziehen. Stehen schon förmlich Parat wenn ich denen ihr Revier betrete und freuen sich auf auf das Buffet.

@Rosi
Ich fragte Dr.Naucke, was ich denn im schlimmsten Fall nach Biss der Auwaldzecke zu erwarten habe....




> Das ist das Problem in Deutschland. Wären Sie ein Hund so ist es die Babesiose. Für den Menschen hingegen ist nichts bekannt. Man will es auch nicht wissen. Forschungsprojekte werden nur für den veterinär-Markt ausgegeben. Ich tippe aber: Anaplasmen, Mycoplasmen, Francisellen, Coxiellen, Bartonellen, evtl. Babesia microti. Beim Menschen resultieren solche Erkrankungen meist in Antriebslosigkeit, allg. Schwäche, Gliederschmerzen und führt bei weiteren Alltagsstressituationen ggf. zum 'Burn-Out Syndrom. Einige landen letztendlich in der Psychatrie. Wenn es soweit ist, dann melden Sie sich vorher. Wir können das alles diagnostizieren. Unser Tropenmediziner sitzt in Berlin.


----------



## Bobster (15. März 2016)

*AW: Auwaldzecken*

Hat mich dann auch in dieser Deutlichkeit getroffen.
 Es geht los.....


----------



## Trollwut (15. März 2016)

*AW: Auwaldzecken*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Ist es nicht komisch, dass Zecken Menschen nicht gleichmässig befallen?




https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gemeiner_Holzbock#Sinnesorgane


Ich bin zum Glück auch einer dieser Leute, die sowohl Mücken als auch Zecken weitgehend in Ruhe lassen. Obwohl ich ständig draußen und beim Angeln meistens in der größten Pampa unterwegs bin hatte ich bisher auch erst eine Hand voll Zecken. 
Gerade wenn ich mit anderen unterwegs bin wird dann über massenweise Mückenstiche gejammert, während ich nur einen oder zwei habe.

Denke das hängt auch stark mit der Zusammensetzung der eigenen Ausdünstungen zusammen, allem voran der Schweiß. Würde außerdem vor dem Angeln im Sommer auf besondere Shampoos oder Deos verzichten, lockt meiner Erfahrung nach die Viecher auch an. Nur abduschen vor dem angeln und man hat seine Ruhe.


Vllt. stinke ich aber auch einfach :q


----------



## .Sebastian. (4. April 2016)

*AW: Auwaldzecken*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Ist es nicht komisch, dass Zecken Menschen nicht gleichmässig befallen?
> 
> Im ganzen Leben hatte ich erst eine; und das war nicht beim Angeln, sondern nach dem Pinkeln im Gebüsch auf einem Schützenfest.
> Ich kann auch mit kurzer Hose durchs hohe Gras latschen; 0 Zecken.
> ...




Ein Hinweis meinerseits noch: Geht möglichst mit frisch gewaschenen Klamotten zum Fischen. Meiner Erfahrung nach streift man weniger Zecken ab, wenn die Kleidung wenig nach Mensch riecht. Auf einem Festival hat ein Bekannter sein verschwitztes Shirt über einen Weidezaun gehängt - was folgte war eine Zeckeninvasion. Das habe ich bis dato noch nicht gesehn, unfassbar viele dieser Spinnentiere... Ebenfalls habe ich festgestellt, dass ich mit hellen Hosen deutlich mehr Zecken einsammel als mit meiner grünen Angelhose _ auch wenn immer behauptet wird, man solle helle Kleidung tragen, so bin ich inzwischen anderer Meinung. Auch auf einer gleichmäßig dunkelgrünen Hose sieht man mMn die Zecken gut. 
Ich wünsche allen Betroffenen eine gute Genesung und allen anderen ein möglichst Zeckenfreies Leben...

(Ach ja hab ich schon erwähnt, dass ich Zecken noch mehr verabscheue als Gnitzen oder Stechmücken? Abscheuliche Tiere!)


----------



## Willebrord (15. April 2016)

*AW: Auwaldzecken*



arjey schrieb:


> Prophylaxe:
> 
> 
> "._....Völlig anders geartete Mittel sind die Pyrethoide wie z.B. *Permethrin*,  ein Insektizid, mit dem Kleidung imprägniert wird. Bei Zecken  verursacht dieses Mittel „heisse Füße“ ....."
> ...


----------



## Taxidermist (15. April 2016)

*AW: Auwaldzecken*

@Willebrord, eure Restauratorin muss ne ziemliche Niete gewesen sein, probates Mittel zur Holzwurmbekämpfung und Prävention ist Borax.
Für Wirbeltiere (Menschen) absolut unbedenklich, dürfte man sich wohl gefahrlos aufs Brot streuen können, wenn es denn schmecken würde!
Als gesätigte Lösung zum einpinseln, ebenso um die Wurmlöcher mittels Spritze zu injezieren.

Jürgen


----------



## Bobster (15. April 2016)

*AW: Auwaldzecken*

Also, ich weiß ja nicht...?

 Borax ?

http://borax.de/

 Ich nehme immer Petroleum, was sicherlich noch schädlicher ist aber es hilft


----------



## Taxidermist (15. April 2016)

*AW: Auwaldzecken*

@Bobster, ich arbeite seit über 40 Jahren mit dem Zeug, fast täglich, bisher ohne irgendwelche Probleme.
Das  inzwischen eine angebliche Gefahr davon ausgehen soll, ist wohl deutschem Umweltwahn geschuldet.
So ist Borax in anderen Eu Ländern noch zu haben!
Ich war erst  kürzlich recht  überrascht, dass ich Borax nicht mehr so einfach im Drogeriehandel bekommen konnte, habe aber glücklicherweise eine andere Quelle aufgetan.
In Museen wird es schon bald Jahrhunderte zur allgemeinen Insektenbekämpfung verwendet und wird es auch weiterhin, trotz angeblicher Gefährlichkeit.
Alle Alternativen sind nämlich deutlich bedenklicher, b.z.w gefährlicher!

Jürgen


----------



## Bobster (16. April 2016)

*AW: Auwaldzecken*



Taxidermist schrieb:


> @Bobster, ich arbeite seit über 40 Jahren mit dem Zeug, fast täglich, bisher ohne irgendwelche Probleme.
> Jürgen


 

 Na gut...überzeugt !
 Aber wenn Du jetzt plötzlich nicht mehr
 im AB posten würdest, würde mir das zu denken geben. |kopfkrat

 Zu viele Borax-Stullen


----------



## Brillendorsch (17. April 2016)

*AW: Auwaldzecken*



relgna01 schrieb:


> Auf jeden Fall ist es immer richtig zu einem Arzt zu gehen
> Ich hatte kürzlich eine Gesichtlämung und vor ca. 4-5 Jahren 6 Zeckenbisse darauf hin hat man mir dann Nervenwasser genommen aber das war gut.
> Nach 14 Tage KKH und insgesamt 6 Wochen war die Läming auch wieder weg.
> Solche und nich viel schkimmere Sachen können von Zecken kommen.



Ich hab auch mal "Nervenwasser" genommen, danach hatte ich auch Gesichtslämung|uhoh:


----------



## honeybee (19. April 2016)

*AW: Auwaldzecken*

Dieses Jahr scheint ein sehr aktives Zeckenjahr zu werden. Frieda hatte derweilen auch 2 Exemplare der Auwaldzecke aufgesammelt. Und natürlich auch einige Exemplare des "Holzbockes".

Seither meide ich unser Hochmoor, da die Auwaldzecke sich sehr wohl dort fühlt.

Da wir dieses Jahr nach Rumänien fahren und dort auch Sandmücken ihr unwesen (ich sage nur Leishmaniose) treiben und ich unsere Frieda schützen will, habe ich ihr heute ein Scalibor Halsband angelegt. Mal schauen ob es wirklich so gut ist, wie alle schreiben.....


----------



## Jose (4. April 2017)

*AW: Auwaldzecken*

und es kommt langsam in die schlagzeilen, das nette tierchen

btw.: täubchen sollte es ja auch bald geben :g


----------



## wusel345 (5. April 2017)

*AW: Auwaldzecken*



Brillendorsch schrieb:


> Ich hab auch mal "Nervenwasser" genommen, danach hatte ich auch Gesichtslämung|uhoh:




Diese Art der Gesichtslähmung kenne ich auch noch von früher. Da hatte ich nach zuviel "Nervenwasser" das permanente Grinsen im Gesicht. :q


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (5. April 2017)

*AW: Auwaldzecken*

Ich pflücke meinem Hund oft Zecken aus dem Fell, dieses Jahr bisher keine. Bei der Armee hing mir mal eine auf dem Rücken, ansonsten immer verschont geblieben.

Generell hat mein Hund Zecken wenn er durch kniehohes Gras läuft, ansonsten eher nicht.


----------



## -MW- (7. April 2017)

*AW: Auwaldzecken*

übelst was die kleinen Biester anrichten können, jeder Angler ist da stark gefährdet. Immer absuchen/ duschen, aber trotzdem, pro Jahr habe ich 5-10 Stück welche ich mir selbst ziehe. Wenn ich das hier lese bekomme ich schon Angst das einen mal die falsche Zecke erwischt


----------



## Lajos1 (7. April 2017)

*AW: Auwaldzecken*



-MW- schrieb:


> übelst was die kleinen Biester anrichten können, jeder Angler ist da stark gefährdet. Immer absuchen/ duschen, aber trotzdem, pro Jahr habe ich 5-10 Stück welche ich mir selbst ziehe. Wenn ich das hier lese bekomme ich schon Angst das einen mal die falsche Zecke erwischt




Hallo,

mir geht es wie Dir, pro Jahr fange ich mir auch so 5 - 10 Zecken ein. Die Hälfte beim Angeln, die andere Hälfte im Garten. 
Angst habe ich da aber keine, gegen FSME bin ich geimpft und gegen Borreliose hilft das baldige Entfernen und ich habe bis jetzt jede Zecke noch in der ersten Stunde durch das Jucken an der Einstichstelle bemerkt und dementsprechend entfernen können.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Jose (10. April 2017)

*AW: Auwaldzecken*

geht weiter: die mücken kommen


----------



## Rosi (10. April 2017)

*AW: Auwaldzecken*

Mein Hund bekommt seit 3 Jahren die Zeckenpraline Bravecto. Riecht und erinnert optisch an eine Halloren Kugel. Kostet 36€ in 2017 und schützt den Hund das ganze Jahr. Offiziell 3-4 Monate.
Seit dem finden wir evtl. noch winzige Reste eingetrockneter Zecken. 

Was man wissen sollte: Sind Borrelien in einer Zecke, so schlafen die. Sie warten mit dem Wirt auf frisches Blut. Beginnt die Zecke zu saugen, so entwickeln sich die Borrelien und wandern zu den Mundwerkzeugen der Zecke. Ehe sie da ankommen, ist die Zecke schon vertrocknet.


----------

